# Request



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I have a request from our members, My wifes sister passed early this am, which is also my wifes birthday. If you have the time to take a minute and just have a kind thought or word for my wife it would be appreciated.

Thank you, Brad


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

May your memories be long and your sorrows short.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't cry because it's over; smile because it happened. 

Sorry for your loss. Prayers from all of us.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

As someone who has met you and your lovely wife, my sincere condolences. I hope she finds comfort during this sad time.


-DallanC


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Sincere and heartfelt condolences to all. These things are always emotionally devastating. Prayers and warm thoughts for your wife and family Brad...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Brad. Wishing your wife and you the very best during this difficult time.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. 
Memories do last forever.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss, thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss.

*As I sit here in Heaven And watch you every day,*​ *I try and let you know with signs, I never went away.*​ *I hear you when you're laughing,*​ *And I watch you while you are a sleep,*​ *I even place my arms around you as you weep.*​ *So I try and send you signs, So you know you're not alone.*​ *Heaven is truly beautiful, Just you wait and see. *​ *God needed one more precious angel, just as you needed me.*​ *So live your life, laugh again, enjoy yourself, be free.*​ *Then I'll know with each breath you take, you be taking one for me.*​ *Remember that I am up here watching*​ *Laughing and smiling with tears of joy,*​ *Knowing that we will be together forever again someday. *​ *With knowing that in your heart, and this short little time apart, *​ *I will be waiting for you with open arms and love in my heart!*​


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I know how your wife feels, my grandfather who I was very close to passed away on my birthday and my mother passed away on my oldest brothers birthday. Its' bittersweet but I always looked at it this way, they passed away on those days so their wonderful memories would last in our hearts in a special place on that day every year. My mothers death anniversary was Saturday and I exchanged wonderful text messages with my brother back in LA around some of our fond memories.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

hunting777 said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss.
> 
> *As I sit here in Heaven And watch you every day,*​ *I try and let you know with signs, I never went away.*​ *I hear you when you're laughing,*​ *And I watch you while you are a sleep,*​ *I even place my arms around you as you weep.*​ *So I try and send you signs, So you know you're not alone.*​ *Heaven is truly beautiful, Just you wait and see. *​ *God needed one more precious angel, just as you needed me.*​ *So live your life, laugh again, enjoy yourself, be free.*​ *Then I'll know with each breath you take, you be taking one for me.*​ *Remember that I am up here watching*​ *Laughing and smiling with tears of joy,*​ *Knowing that we will be together forever again someday. *​ *With knowing that in your heart, and this short little time apart, *​ *I will be waiting for you with open arms and love in my heart!*​


Printed this off for my wife, very nice.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear this. I usually wouldn't speak up in this type of deal but today is also my wife's birthday and this struck a cord.

I think that as much as it hurts now your wife's birthday will mean so much more and bring lots of fond memories in the years to come. She will get to celebrate her sisters life along with hers. Try to stay strong during this most difficult time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry for the loss.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Gentelmen-- from my wife--" Thank all of you for the kind thoughts and words. I had Brad print off all of the posts, p.m.s, & emails. Mailing a copy to my sisters children. Thank you all so much, what a wonderful bunch of folks here."

Sincerely Tanya Duncan (Mrs Dunkem).

My thanks as well!! Means alot to us. Brad.


----------

